# Zane Pro



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Anyone using the new Hardy rods? I’ve not found any local to try and wondering how they stack up with the Zephrus rods they replaced.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I use the 8-9-10 and have since the fall and really like them. Little if any change in the blank from Zephrus but the reel seat and guides were changed. The strippers are the Cerecoil instead of the regular recoils from the last model.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah.. I love the Zephrus but haven’t casted the Zane. Would love to


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Hardy said they tried to keep the action the same in the saltwater rods. The main thing I notice is the jump in stiffness lower in the blank when moving from 9 to 10. With my skill level being pretty basic, the rods fit two different roles. 9 for closer shots and and lighter wind. 10 for longer shots in wind when I need the stiffer butt section. I prefer the action of the 10.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I have the 9wt one piece and like it a lot. First one piece I ever bought and it is so nice compared to all my 4 piece rods.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> I have the 9wt one piece and like it a lot. First one piece I ever bought and it is so nice compared to all my 4 piece rods.


Have you tried the Zane Pro 4 pc? If so, how does it compare to the 1 pc?


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Handled these things in a shop the other day, dumb light. The 12wt one piece felt like an 8wt.


----------



## Surfrat59 (Mar 30, 2021)

Fish an 11wt Proaxis and love it. Certainly going to cast a Zane Pro when ready for my next purchase.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Ferrulewax said:


> Handled these things in a shop the other day, dumb light. The 12wt one piece felt like an 8wt.



The day I get a new skiff and can have 1 pc rods again I am buying that damn rod!


----------



## trick621 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the Zephrus sws 6,8,9,10,11,12 and a Zane pro 7. Absolutely love them all. I notice little to no difference between the Zane Pro and the Zephrus. Highly recommend the Zane Pro


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

I found the Zane Pro 8wt to be able to reach 70+ feet with ease out on the grass in front of the fly shop. Wasn't quite as accurate for me as the rod I ended up with for red fishing, but if I was in the market for a bonefish rod it would be at the top of the list.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Scrob said:


> I found the Zane Pro 8wt to be able to reach 70+ feet with ease out on the grass in front of the fly shop. Wasn't quite as accurate for me as the rod I ended up with for red fishing, but if I was in the market for a bonefish rod it would be at the top of the list.


What did you end up going with?


----------

